# Cheater language decoded



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Found this list on a different forum. Thought it was spot on in many cases



> 1- If they claim they are "just friends" there is more.
> 
> 2- If they claim it was an EA its usually a PA.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

:smthumbup:


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

You should change the title to Decoding Trickle Truth. I was going to post something similar.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

any form of cheating is a deal breaker for me once I found out I would never talk to them again it would all be handled through lawyers and if I had kids I would tell them why I don't speak to her any more.

I would not want to waste any of my time on earth dealing with someone who is a devious selfish person.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Chillymorn- We ALL said that! Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

daisygirl 41 said:


> Chillymorn- We ALL said that! Lol!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:smthumbup:I hear ya saying and doing are sometimes worlds apart.

at leat thats what I think I would do.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

"The sore on my penis is the result of a bizarre urinal accident"- "I have herpes"


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

"It was a mistake"- "I made a conscious decision to satisfy my selfish desires"


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

"oh I was around last night. You just didn't try hard enough to reach me."


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

> 11 - If they claim they don't want the marriage to end, but aren't showing hardcore remorse, it means they don't want their all-bills-paid free ride to end.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Then OM tells the OW this..It is lies and more lies.
I ended up printing it off and giving it to my stbxw and asked her to tick them off. She was not impressed, but I could see the recognition. 

From another forum. 

1. He says there's an unbelievable connection between them and makes her believe there really is.

2. He tells her "you guys are a match made in heaven." That is, if he wasn't already married.

3. He says he doesn't love his wife anymore and has checked out long before Apple was trendy but is staying for his kids, or his wife is mental and will kill herself if he leaves her.

4. He's so attentive she believe even your past single boyfriends couldn't compare.

5. He tells her that you should hold onto the A because no other single guys would be able to give you the connection you guys have.

6. He convinces her that he's hurt if you don't return his calls or meet with him, and he's only feeling this way because it's true love.

7. He tells her he has a lot of problems in his marriage, and him not able to leave is making him miserable. Without a spark of creativity, he says only you can take away his misery.

8. He says he's in the midst of a divorce or is planning one. If only there's a right opportunity to bring it up.

9. He tells her he's looking for that one person that will make him firm up his decision to leave his wife. And that person could be you.

10. He tells her he can read her so well no other people comes close. And he goes on to reading her and convinces her she has a certain trait you never knew existed.

11. He asks how could you doubt my love for her?

12. He tells you his wife knows about his As.

13. He says his wife and him are just staying in the marriage for their kids so she won't come after you.

14. He tells you he's a "relationship man" and longs to be in a long-term relationship. Oh hold on, he's already in one.

15. He talks about sex quite a lot, and tells you he's a sexual person.

16. He says she is judging him and his actions when you remind him that he's an MM. 

17. "I sleep on the couch as we're nothing more than roommates now."

18. "I haven't had sex with my wife in _______ years..." (fill in the blank)

19. "I got my wife pregnant and was forced to marry her. I'm stuck here now, doing the right thing..."

20. "We're soulmates"

21. "If only we hadn't met at the wrong time...."

22. "I'm leaving right after the holidays.." (though he doesn't say what YEAR that might be!)

23. "If you can just wait 12 years until my youngest graduates high school, I'm all yours!!"

24. "I SWEAR I'd leave tomorrow if I could, but I'm afraid my wife will: 
a) take the kids back to her home country; 
b) make sure I never see the kids again; 
c) try to commit suicide; 
d) take me for everything I'm worth and leave me penniless!; e)abuse the children as she's not mentally sound! And on and on and on. 
Choose one answer (although many MM use most or all of the excuses above to stay where they want to stay).


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

"I need space", or "I need to find myself" = "I've met someone..."


----------

